# Extract of Jamaica Ginger



## Wilkie (Nov 20, 2008)

Got a new one in the mail today.  It is embossed on one side: *ESTABLISHED 1849/NATHAN WOOD & SON/PORTLAND ME*
 The other side has a very nice label that photographed pretty well.  

 Can anyone answer this for me?  Are the extracts of Jamaica Ginger in the same category as the "Jakes" that are typically embossed "Essence of Jamaica Ginger".  The Jakes had a medicinal use as well as recreational, the extracts I don't know about but I am "guessing" that they were just an extract, ie. flavoring.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2008)

> just an extract, ie. flavoring.


 
 I think you are correct, its just a flavoring extract. Not a patent medicine.
 You can see on the label it was sold with other food extracts.

 Wood was a prolific manufacturer, you could probably build a whole collection of just thier products.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for your comment Matt.  I never thought about it much until I saw this labeled one with the other flavorings listed on the bottom.  I still like it even though it doesn't go in my "jake" category.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a labeled Sanfords Ginger you can have if you want it. Its early ABM but has good labels on it. Its a patent medicine , not a food bottle.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 20, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> I have a labeled Sanfords Ginger you can have if you want it. Its early ABM but has good labels on it. Its a patent medicine , not a food bottle.


 
 Thank you Matt, yes I am interested in that.  I have a Sanfords without the label but would love to upgrade it to a labeled one.  By the shape, I would have guessed that it was a flavoring extract too.  Does the label show alcohol content or ingredients?


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2008)

Its 90% alcohol. The back says for relief of cholera morbus, diarhoea, dysentary ...
 so this one is a medicine.  Its got an owl stamped on label in read, not sure if its assoc with owl drug.
 Send your address to my verizon account below and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 20, 2008)

There are sure some good people on this forum!  Matt, you are too kind.  I sent you an email.  

 Wilkie


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So did this end up in your extract collection or your jake collection...?


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one, not embossed, but fully labeled. It's from the 1880-1890 era, from Limerick Maine...says:

 Pure concentrated extract JAMAICA GINGER, excellent in cases of sudden colds, chills, cholera morbus, diarrhea, Etc.
 Dose, from one half to one teaspoonful, according to age and necessity. Dilute freely and sweeten to taste.
 Prepaired expressly for FAMILY USE. 
 Prepaired by W.W. MASON Limerick Me.


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> From Wikipedia,
> Jamaican Ginger Extract (known in the United States by the slang name Jake) was an early 20th century patent medicine that provided a convenient way to bypass Prohibition laws, since it contained between 70-80% ethanol by weight.
> ...


 VERY INTERESTING INFO AND VERY SAD! I AM AWARE THAT THIS WAS BROUGHT ABOUT BY TWO INDIVIDUALS,BUT IT WAS BROUGHT ABOUT BECAUSE OF THE GOV.KINDA LIKE WHEN THE REAGAN ADMINISTRATION WAS GONNA WIPE OUT POT BY PUTTING THE POISON ,PARAQUAT, ON POT PLANTS IN GEORGIA [TENN AND KENTUCKY}AND HURT ALOT OF PEOPLE. CAUSED SOME SORT OF LUNG DAMAGE! WOW ! GONNA KEEP PEOPLE FROM BEING HURT BY POT AND CAUSING FAR MORE HORRIBLE DAMAGE! GEORGIA PEOPLE FOUGHT BACK AND PUT A STOP TO THIS PRACTICE.


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is a local extract up for auction on the 'bay:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/WILLIAMS-CARLETON-WHOLESALE-DRUGGIST-HARTFORD-CONN_W0QQitemZ250330390777QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250330390777&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A3|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318

 I'd post this under the auctions category but there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of activity there...


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone have a photo of the aqua blue smaller one?  Have dug them here in NW Penn.



 PD


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 25, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> I have a labeled Sanfords Ginger you can have if you want it. Its early ABM but has good labels on it. Its a patent medicine , not a food bottle.


 Matt, you don't fool around!  That thing got here QUICK!  Again, THANK YOU very much.  This is not the same as the unlabeled one I said I have.  This one is completely new for me and it is an unusual smaller size than any of the other Ginger extracts that I have, it's only 4 7/8" tall.  It has "*2 OZS*" embossed around the neck.  This one goes into my "Jake" collection despite the shape and the word extract.  90% alocohol, this is most defineatly a "Jake".  I wish the labeled one I posted earlier in this thread had the ingredients listed.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 25, 2008)

*Another Jake and a matching shot glass*

Here is another "jake".  This one is a ginger cordial and I even found (on eBay) a matching shot glass to go with it.  The picture shows the two side views with the embossing and the front where the label would have gone.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 25, 2008)

*RE: Another Jake and a matching shot glass*

One more Jamaica Ginger Cordial.


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2008)

*RE: Another Jake and a matching shot glass*

Nice Jakes, Tim. I like the unusual shape of the Hine bottle. The matching embossed shot glass is cool, too. ~Jim


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 26, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jason, the "N. Wood Extract of Jamaica Ginger" ended up in the food category.  There are no ingredients listed on the label to show an alcohol content and the bottom of the label has other food flavoring extracts listed.  

 I did learn however, thanks to an "extract" that Matt gave me, that some "extracts" do fall into the "Jake" category.  The one he gave me says *EXTRACT OF GINGER* but it has a 90% alcohol content, no doubt at all what that was used for.


----------

